# york fan blowing direction



## jacob1234 (Aug 20, 2010)

I am a newbie and not an expert
My two story home has (2500sq.ft) two ac units
The smaller unit is tripping the breaker
Wired breaker to an unused(same rating) one still trips
measured capacitor,it is okay .5ufd, 45ufd(two in one)
To isolate the problem further. Is it ok to power the fan compessor seperatley?
How long I can run cpompessor witout the fan on top of it?
I took apart the fan(incudig blades, rotor) and put it back together.No the the way air blowing out in ths unit and the bigger unit is different.In the bogger unit air is bowing stright out (90deg vertical) through the grill. In the smaller unit(i just put it back together) air is is coming out like in a 30deg angle area through the grill. Don't feel a lot of air movemnent in the 90deg area.Did I do anything wrong?or this is normal?
Yours comments appreciated


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

Please post your question to www.DIYChatroom.com


----------

